# Farmall H float



## wildcatkit52 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was using one of my dad's old tractors the other day and it started running really rich. It seemed like a "stuck float" situation.

Upon inspection it was obvious that the float was cracked and full of fuel.

I have seen a few things online after searching in which people had soldered the float. How well does this work? 

This one has two rather large cracks that intersect like a T and I am not sure that soldering would be a good idea.

That being said, is there a good place to get a float that doesn't cost $20+???

Thanks!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have tried soldering floats, but never had any luck. You have to make sure every last drop of fuel is out of the float first, and there is always the danger of igniting the vapor inside. You might be able to get a rebuild kit for that carb from a store like Tractor Supply. An aftermarket one should work fine.


----------



## wildcatkit52 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah... I went ahead and ordered a new float. $21.48 isn't much when it is the difference in a working tractor or a yard ornament. It just seemed like a lot for a little thing like the float!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hell, $22 isn't bad at all for a float. I had to order one for an Onan engine in an old Case 440 garden tractor, and it was over $70. Its almost the same as the one in your H, but just different enough that it won't work.


----------

